# (HELP NEEDED) Coloring Clock In CM7 Themes?



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi everyone, I am working on making some themes and using sonnysekhon's ICS theme as a base. I was wondering if anyone knows how to revert the clock back to the original white color?
Thanks


----------

